# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Menarini brengt medicijn op de markt tegen premature ejaculatie

## Leontien

Menarini Farma introduceert Priligy in Nederland, een medicijn voor de behandeling van premature ejaculatie (PE) bij mannen. PE is de meest voorkomende seksuele aandoening: één op de vijf mannen heeft er last van. Slechts 9% van hen bezoekt hiervoor een dokter. Priligy is bestemd voor gebruik door volwassen mannen in de leeftijd van 18 tot en met 64 jaar. Het medicijn is alleen op recept verkrijgbaar. Priligy bevat de werkzame stof dapoxetine.

Premature ejaculatie houdt in dat de man al ejaculeert bij weinig seksuele stimulans en voordat hij het wil. PE kan naast ontevredenheid over het seksleven ook persoonlijk leed en relatieproblemen veroorzaken. Mannen die last hebben van PE ervaren het als een grote stap om hiervoor een dokter te bezoeken. Zij zien premature ejaculatie niet altijd als een medisch probleem dat behandelbaar is.

PE werd oorspronkelijk in de medische wereld beschouwd als een psychologisch probleem. Tientallen jaren zijn patiënten uitsluitend behandeld met gedragstherapie en cognitieve therapie. Echter, onderzoek wijst uit dat PE een lichamelijke medische aandoening is. Chronische PE hangt waarschijnlijk samen met een laag serotonineniveau. 

Het werkzame bestanddeel van Priligy, dapoxetine, een SSRI, verhindert dat serotonine terug in de zenuwcellen in de hersens en ruggengraat wordt gebracht. Daardoor verhoogt het de hoeveelheid serotonine tussen de zenuwcellen. Priligy geeft mannen meer controle over hun orgasme. Het medicijn zorgt ervoor dat mannen minder snel klaarkomen. 

Er zijn twee varianten van Priligy op de markt: met 30 en 60 mg van de werkzame stof dapoxetine. De pil wordt ingenomen één tot drie uur voordat de man seksueel actief is.

----------


## Willem01

Wow, dat wordt wat in combinatie met Viagra!!.
Sorry, grapje.

Serieus: een super oplossing.

----------

